# One last koding.com invite - who wants it?



## netnub (Jun 8, 2013)

I have one last koding.com beta invite, would anyone like it? Its a pretty neat system.


----------



## Mike (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll take it  - Been wanting to learn how to code for ages.


----------



## atho (Jun 8, 2013)

If u still have one left i'd be interested


Thank you


----------



## Shados (Jun 8, 2013)

Huh. Hadn't heard of this before, but it looks pretty much like c9.io + integrated social features. Could be interesting.


----------



## wdq (Jun 8, 2013)

I have three invites if anyone wants to PM me their email address I'll send them an invite. Edit: They're gone now.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll go ahead and ask since their website is pretty shabby: Is it any good?


----------



## Mitchell (Jun 9, 2013)

atho said:


> If u still have one left i'd be interested
> 
> 
> Thank you





wdq said:


> I have three invites if anyone wants to PM me their email address I'll send them an invite. Edit: I have one left now.


I'm interested, do you still have it?


----------



## wdq (Jun 9, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> I'm interested, do you still have it?


Yes I do. Just let me know what your email address is.


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

Gave out last invite.


----------



## atho (Jun 9, 2013)

Heh, funny thing if i view on my iphone other then being horribly formatted i can access the site without an invite or account.


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

atho said:


> Heh, funny thing if i view on my iphone other then being horribly formatted i can access the site without an invite or account.


Liar. Good try though. Just tried it myself, it doesn't work.


----------



## jarland (Jun 9, 2013)

Does each user automatically have X amount of invites upon account creation? If so, someone shoot me one and I'll share my invites. Looks interesting I have to say.


----------



## wdq (Jun 9, 2013)

*@**jarland* I sent you an invite. I'm pretty sure each account gets three invites.


----------



## jarland (Jun 9, 2013)

wdq said:


> *@jarland* I sent you an invite. I'm pretty sure each account gets three invites.


Ty friend 

So now I have 3 invites if anyone wants.

Down to 2 

Edit: Used 'em up. I like the site.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 9, 2013)

Can I get an invite please?


----------



## atho (Jun 9, 2013)

netnub said:


> Liar. Good try though. Just tried it myself, it doesn't work.


Well this is what I see..


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet, I will take a invite if anyone has one.


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Sweet, I will take a invite if anyone has one.


email?


----------



## mikho (Jun 9, 2013)

Not sure what I would do with it, so I'll pass. Thanks anyway.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks *@**wdq*, I'm in and now have three invites as well.


----------



## gavin (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd love to have an invite.  I've been trying for over a week.  There has been a few people in various places, including Facebook, that are doing giveaways, but I always seem to get overlooked.  Please send me a PM!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 9, 2013)

Since I sold my companies I have been looking for something to do an programing is one thing I love to do.

I would love it if someone could send me an invite!


----------



## enkizu (Jun 9, 2013)

I have invites as well


----------



## Chronic (Jun 10, 2013)

Since there seems to be a plethora of invites available, I'll ask for one as well I guess - doesn't hurt to try.

I assume you can change your mail after signing up anyway: [email protected]

Thanks! 

*Edit**: *Got it, thanks!


----------



## rsk (Jun 10, 2013)

Please do send me an invite if you guys have one.

Im interested 



Thanks


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll give out one more invite, if you want it, PM me your email address.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 10, 2013)

rsk said:


> Please do send me an invite if you guys have one.
> 
> Im interested
> 
> ...


I've sent you an invite. I've now given out all of my three invites, but that also means there should now be nine new invites hanging around. Be generous folks! Also, be sure to check spam - it seems invites end up there a lot.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 10, 2013)

Would love an invite. Of course I will pass on the favor to three other people. My email is [email protected]


Thank you


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Would love an invite. Of course I will pass on the favor to three other people. My email is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thank you


Invited.


----------



## rsk (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got three, thanks to D. Strout! 

If any one needs them please let me know 

Regards

EDIT: 2


----------



## shovenose (Jun 10, 2013)

netnub said:


> Invited.


Thank you, I appreciate it. Anybody need one?


----------



## Chronic (Jun 10, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it. Anybody need one?





Chronic said:


> Since there seems to be a plethora of invites available, I'll ask for one as well I guess - doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> I assume you can change your mail after signing up anyway: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


*Edit**: *Got it, thanks!


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

I love how people are giving back to other people, the kindness of VPSBoard.


----------

